# Weird post edit box behaviour



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2014)

I amis s experiencing strange behaviour when editing my posts. Th


HA HA - see above! 

The text cursor is jumping about when I am typing. I look at the keyboard when typing and sometimes look up and find that the cursor has moved and I am then typing in the wrong place in the text. This started a few days ago and I have only noticed it on CycleChat in the version 12.17 Opera browser.

It could be a fault on my system, or is anybody else experiencing similar problems?


----------



## roadrash (9 Dec 2014)

wel l misen ko


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2014)

The only problem I have been having is that my galaxy tab seems to be having trouble keeping up the speed I am typing at. Hence, I am 5 or 6 words ahead of what is on my screen. Then because of the lag some really stupid words or parts of words appear. I think its just a problem with my tab though


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> The only problem I have been having is that my galaxy tab seems to be having trouble keeping up the speed I am typing at. Hence, I am 5 or 6 words ahead of what is on my screen. Then because of the lag some really stupid words or parts of words appear. I think its just a problem with my tab though


My Mk 1 Galaxy Tab does the same thing and it is really annoying!

Typing was ok on this laptop though, until the jumping cursor problem appeared.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Dec 2014)

I used to get something similar.

And only on cyclechat.

It made it almost unusable fir editing on the samsung tab.

But then it sorted itself.

Maybe an update to something kicked in?

I use firefox.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

It's the latest opera update... Mine is doing the same. Can't edit the start of a word on mine, have to delete everything up to that point then retype. However since I powered off my tablet and restarted it the problem has gone ...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It's the latest opera update... Mine is doing the same. Can't edit the start of a word on mine, have to delete everything up to that point then retype. However since I powered off my tablet and restarted it the problem has gone ...


I'll try a reboot. The sleep mode is so good on this thing that I never switch it all the way off. It only crashes about once every 3 or 4 months, so forced reboots do not happen often.


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Dec 2014)

I updated my mac to Yosemite and it's been useless since... Wifi using Safari drops out opening a new tab/page... similar cursor jump and Mail doesn't send messages using BTinternet but will receive them..


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I'll try a reboot. The sleep mode is so good on this thing that I never switch it all the way off. It only crashes about once every 3 or 4 months, so forced reboots do not happen often.


I was saving power whilst in hospital otherwise i would not have resolved the problem either!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I was saving power whilst in hospital otherwise i would not have resolved the problem either!


When I went to hospital in 2012, it was as an emergency admission so I did not take my tablet with me. I was so weak and fuzzy-headed from lack of oxygen that it did not occur to me to ask for it to be brought in by my friend when she came to visit!

One good thing though ... I asked one of the nurses if there was anything to read and she returned with a pile of books left behind by former patients. I read 3 or 4 novels while I was there.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> When I went to hospital in 2012, it was as an emergency admission so I did not take my tablet with me. I was so weak and fuzzy-headed from lack of oxygen that it did not occur to me to ask for it to be brought in by my friend when she came to visit!
> 
> One good thing though ... I asked one of the nurses if there was anything to read and she returned with a pile of books left behind by former patients. I read 3 or 4 novels while I was there.


Yep, managed 2 come novels so far as well.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2014)

Hmm ... The jumping cursor problem has been driving me mad. I have been putting it down to the combination of XenForo and Opera, but then it started happening today when I was composing a Hotmail email in the Chrome browser!

Ok, that seemed much more likely to be a hardware problem. I found a video on YouTube showing me how to get the keyboard out of my laptop so I decided to check that the connectors were pushed in correctly. I only went and slipped with a screwdriver and tore one tiny track in the keyboard ribbon cable! 

So, now I have a keyboard with a jumping cursor, and the broken track seems to have affected only one key - the right arrow key. You don't realise how often you use the right arrow key until it stops working! It is incredibly annoying to have to drop back to a trackpad or mouse to move the cursor to the right ... It isn't so bad when I want to go to the end of what I am typing because I can use the End key for that, but moving one character or word at a time is now a faff. (And of course, the jumping cursor problem means that I keep having to move it back to where it was before it jumped!)

The tracks in the cable are so fine that I doubt that I could repair it without risking causing even more damage, and anyway, I have mislaid my soldering iron. I decided that the best thing to do was to buy a replacement keyboard, and that might also fix the cursor problem. I found a company on eBay doing new D430 keyboards for £11.99 and was just about to order one, when my stepdaughter texted me asking if there was anything I fancied for Christmas so that's that one sorted for now! 

Hopefully, the replacement keyboard will work perfectly.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Yep, managed 2 come novels so far as well.


Hope nobody's using software to read text out loud...


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Dec 2014)

I have the same jumpy cursor. Android on Tesco Hudl and occasionally the space bar simply will not add a space. Only seems to be CC


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Dec 2014)

Mine has started jumping around yet again as well. All I can do is delete everything in front of what I want to edit and retype the whole lot. Think I might report yet another opera bug...


----------



## raleighnut (20 Dec 2014)

I'm getting double postings again, may be my computer/internet connection but the curser is jumping as well @Shaun


----------



## summerdays (20 Dec 2014)

Double posting seems to be a problem everyone is having this morning! Even me.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Dec 2014)

What was that you said, Pardon


----------



## raleighnut (20 Dec 2014)

What was that you said, Pardon 
There's an echo in ere


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm ... The jumping cursor problem has been driving me mad. I have been putting it down to the combination of XenForo and Opera, but then it started happening today when I was composing a Hotmail email in the Chrome browser!
> 
> Ok, that seemed much more likely to be a hardware problem. I found a video on YouTube showing me how to get the keyboard out of my laptop so I decided to check that the connectors were pushed in correctly. I only went and slipped with a screwdriver and tore one tiny track in the keyboard ribbon cable!
> 
> ...


I just got a call from stepsprog ... She was concerned that the new keyboard might not be the right one so I described what it should look like. All is well. Except that the new one does not include the cables ...!


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Dec 2014)

Double posting for me this afternoon.

Clicking 'post reply' once apparently does nothing, clicking it again produces a double post.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Dec 2014)

Click post reply once then refresh the page.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> Double posting seems to be a problem everyone is having this morning! Even me.


Started around 02:19 this morning.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Yep, managed 2 come novels so far as well.


OT.....

When I had my big crash, I read the entire Sharp series by Bernard Cornwell (or rather the series as it was at the time)


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I just got a call from stepsprog ... She was concerned that the new keyboard might not be the right one so I described what it should look like. All is well. Except that the new one does not include the cables ...!


It turned out she did not realise that I meant ribbon cables. She did not associate the word 'cables' with flat pieces of plastic with flat strips of metal embedded in them!







All is well, or at least I hope it will be once the replacement keyboard has been put in, after Christmas.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2014)

I think I have finally worked out what is going on ...

I use a mouse on the laptop and had the machine set up to disable the trackpad and horrid Dell 'keyboard joystick' whenever the mouse is plugged in. Somehow, the driver for the touchpad has uninstalled itself and the touchpad has now defaulted to working at the same time as the mouse. Sometimes when I am typing, the palms of my hands are brushing against the touchpad (or my fingers doing the same to the joystick) and moving the cursor!

I am going to reinstall the driver and then disable the trackpad and joystick again. I bet that will fix my original problem. All I have to do then is to replace the keyboard after Christmas to sort out the 'screwdriver through the keyboard cable' fault created by yours truly's clumsiness ... (DAMN! )

PS Driver now reinstalled and unwanted hardware disabled. Let's see if that fixes my problem. Some people in this Dell support thread suggest that the problem is trickier than that ...


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> It turned out she did not realise that I meant ribbon cables. She did not associate the word 'cables' with flat pieces of plastic with flat strips of metal embedded in them!
> 
> View attachment 74828
> 
> ...


That's better ... The new keyboard is in and working perfectly. It feels nice typing on the pristine replacement keyboard. I didn't realise that the old one was getting so grubby until I compared the two!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> That's better ... The new keyboard is in and working perfectly. It feels nice typing on the pristine replacement keyboard. I didn't realise that the old one was getting so grubby until I compared the two!


I have had over 2 weeks using the new keyboard and with the laptop trackpad disabled - no more jumping cursor problems!


----------

